# if anything



## j-Adore

In translating some colloquial English sentences into German, I'm looking for a word or phrase that corresponds to "*if anything*" -- used when rephrasing what you've just said with something more appropriate/emphatic. Which linking word or phrase best connects the two sentences below? Apart from "im Gegenteil", "in der tat" sprang to mind.


Nur weil du das (Problem) kommen gesehen hast, macht es das nicht weniger schlimm!* Im Gegenteil* macht es das gerade deshalb ja nur umso schlimmer, denn jetzt stehst du abscheulich dumm da.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Your version is correct but it sounds a bit unnatural. I would say: Im Gegenteil! Es wird dadurch noch schlimmer ...

Nur weil du das (Problem) kommen gesehen hast, macht es das nicht weniger schlimm!* Im Gegenteil* macht es das gerade deshalb ja nur umso schlimmer, denn jetzt stehst du abscheulich dumm da.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Do you mind providing the sentences in the original language?


----------



## j-Adore

@Nickle Sydney Hi. As I recall, the original English sentence was something like this:

The fact that you saw it [_the problem_] coming doesn't make it any less bad -- if anything, that makes it all the worse because now you just look like an utter fool [_for not being able to prevent it_].


----------



## Boyar

j-Adore said:


> -- if anything, that makes it all the worse ...



_-- eher ist es noch schlimmer ..._?


----------



## manfy

j-Adore said:


> The fact that you saw it [_the problem_] coming doesn't make it any less bad -- if anything, that makes it all the worse because now you just look like an utter fool [_for not being able to prevent it_].


Erster Gedanke:
Nur weil du das Problem hast kommen sehen, macht es das nicht weniger schlimm!* Wenn überhaupt, *macht es das Ganze noch schlimmer, denn jetzt stehst du auch noch (voll) blöd da.​_(note minor rearrangements and rewording for the sake of idiomatic expression and grammaticality) _

'Wenn überhaupt' has a similar function as 'if anything':
if anything = if [it did] anything [at all]​wenn überhaupt = wenn [dies] überhaupt [irgendwas bedeutet (or: bewirkt hat)]​


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> 'Wenn überhaupt'


Wie wäre es mit
Wenn überhaupt_ möglich_, _so_ macht es das Ganze_ sogar_ noch schlimmer...
?


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Wie wäre es mit
> Wenn überhaupt_ möglich_, _so_ macht es das Ganze_ sogar_ noch schlimmer...
> ?


Ja, das lässt sich auch so formulieren. Es hat aber eine leicht andere Konnotation als 'if anything'. 
Das muss dann aber auch so ausformuliert werden, also: "wenn überhaupt_ möglich". Die Kurzphrase "wenn überhaupt" lässt sich nicht als "wenn überhaupt [möglich]" interpretieren._


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> phrase that corresponds to "*if anything*"


The best translation is "wenn überhaupt". That fits perfectly here and corresponds very closely to the English original.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> Nur weil du das Problem hast kommen sehen, macht es das nicht weniger schlimm!* Wenn überhaupt, *macht es das Ganze noch schlimmer, denn jetzt stehst du auch noch (voll) blöd da.





Uncle BBB said:


> Im Gegenteil! Es wird dadurch noch schlimmer


 

Im gegebenen Kontext würde ich die schärfere Formulierung (›im Gegenteil‹) deutlich bevorzugen.
Nur weil du das Problem hast kommen sehen, macht es das nicht weniger schlimm! Im Gegenteil! Es wird gerade dadurch noch schlimmer, denn jetzt stehst du auch noch voll blöd da.
(Aus Uncle BBBs und manfys Versionen zusammengesetzt. Auch ›gerade‹ passt mMn gut in den Satz.)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Im gegebenen Kontext würde ich die schärfere Formulierung


Semantically, I wouldn't contradict you, but if the translation is supposed to be close to the original, "wenn überhaupt" fits significantly better. Even in English the speaker could have said, "To the contrary, ..." but he didn't.

I always prefer not to change meaning or connotation in translation, whenever possible. But yes, given the semantics both the German and English speaker probably should have gone for the tougher version.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Semantically, I wouldn't contradict you, but if the translation is supposed to be close to the original, "wenn überhaupt" fits significantly better. Even in English the speaker could have said, "To the contrary, ..." but he didn't.
> 
> I always prefer not to change meaning or connotation in translation, whenever possible. But yes, given the semantics both the German and English speaker probably should have gone for the tougher version.


Ich ging davon aus, dass "if anything" hier eben die Konnotation ›im Gegenteil‹ hat, siehe #1.

(… denn jetzt stehst du auch noch als Idiot da.
… wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit neben „… denn jetzt stehst du auch noch voll blöd da“.)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> hier eben die Konnotation ›im Gegenteil‹ hat


Ja, die Konnotation definitiv -- aber die Grundbedeutung ist schon anders. 

"Im Gegenteil" focuses on the thought that the previous statement is clearly wrong and then states the opposite.

"Wenn überhaupt" focuses on the thought that something is not applicable or not suitable, but if it were (against expectations) then it would be... something else. But yes, I feel the strong connotation of "to the contrary" as well.


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> "Im Gegenteil" focuses on the thought that the previous statement is clearly *wrong *and then states the *opposite*.



Yes, I feel this nuance. 

Actually, "if anything", too, is used as often to introduce the *opposite *of your previous wording as to* slightly modify* it. One of the clearest examples would be:

"_The situation is, if anything, worsening rather than improving._"


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> "_The situation is, if anything, worsening rather than improving._"


 Yes, a perfect example how to use "wenn überhaupt" in German, too.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Yes, I feel this nuance.
> 
> Actually, "if anything", too, is used as often to introduce the *opposite *of your previous wording as to* slightly modify* it. One of the clearest examples would be:
> 
> "_The situation is, if anything, worsening rather than improving._"





Kajjo said:


> Yes, a perfect example how to use "wenn überhaupt" in German, too.



Die Situation verbessert sich nicht; im Gegenteil, sie verschlechtert sich.
So würde ich es übersetzen. Mit ›wenn überhaupt‹ kann es mMn nicht funktionieren.

(Bei so etwas fällt mir als Jules-Verne-Fan natürlich der in-medias-res-Anfang seines Romans _Die geheimnisvolle Insel_ ein. Der Ballon steigt nicht, er sinkt, bzw. (schlimmer noch) er fällt sogar:


> « Remontons-nous ?
> — Non ! Au contraire ! Nous descendons !
> — Pis que cela, monsieur Cyrus ! Nous tombons !
> — Pour Dieu ! Jetez du lest !
> L’Île mystérieuse/Partie 1/Chapitre 1 - Wikisource


)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Situation verbessert sich nicht; im Gegenteil, sie verschlechtert sich.


FRAGE

_A: Wird sich die Lage absehbar verändern?
B: Wenn überhaupt, dann verschlechtert sich die Situation eher. Vielleicht bleibt sie aber auch, wie sie ist. Aber dass sie besser wird, das schließe ich aus.

If anything, it gets worse. But it won't get better. Maybe it stays as it is._

AUSSAGE

_A: Die Situation wird sich gewiss bald bessern!
B: Im Gegenteil! Sie wird sich bestimmt verschlechtern! / Sie wird sich wenn überhaupt verschlechtern! (oder gleich bleiben)_

I see a considerable overlap between the two, but the usage is different. You cannot answer questions with "Im Gegenteil!", while "Wenn überhaupt" is perfectly suited.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Mit ›wenn überhaupt‹ kann es mMn nicht funktionieren.


Damit meinte ich den konkreten Satz, den j-Adore angegeben hat.


j-Adore said:


> the *opposite *of


Sie schreibt explizit, dass das eine gängige Bedeutung von "if anything" ist, und der konkrete Satz soll ein Beispiel dafür sein. (So fasse ich es zumindest auf.) Also muss hier in der Übersetzung ›im Gegenteil‹ stehen. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen


----------



## Boyar

Kajjo said:


> A: Wird sich die Lage absehbar verändern?
> B: *Wenn überhaupt*, dann verschlechtert sich die Situation *eher*.


Das kann man ja nur als erfreulich bezeichnen: '_eher_' ist nichts anderes als ein würdiges Synonym für '_wenn überhaupt_' anerkannt (bitte siehe meinen Beitrag #5)



Kajjo said:


> You cannot answer questions with "Im Gegenteil!"...


Aber das ist mMn vom Inhalt der Antwort abhängig. Weder das Verb 'verschlechtern' noch 'verbessern' sind eindeutige Gegenbegriffe zu 'verändern'. Aber 'fortfahren wie zuvor' wäre genau das Gegenteil von diesem Wort:



> Wie könnte da eine Gebühr von drei- oder vierhundert Mark die Einstellung zur individuellen Mobilität *verändern? Im Gegenteil*: Wenn die Vignette erst einmal ordnungsgemäß bezahlt an der Windschutzscheibe prangt, wird man eher auf Tempopisten zusteuern...
> 
> Die Trasse zur Kasse


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> '_eher_' ist nichts anderes als ein würdiges Synonym für '_wenn überhaupt_'


No, that's simply not true. In some cases the meaning might overlap somehow, but "eher" is quite different from "wenn überhaupt". The collocation "wenn überhaupt ... eher" is very idiomatic.



Boyar said:


> Aber 'fortfahren wie zuvor' wäre genau das Gegenteil von diesem Wort:


Your examples features a _rhetoric_ question and more like a statement. This is not a viable argument against #17.


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> The best translation is "wenn überhaupt". That fits perfectly here and corresponds very closely to the English original.



Looks like "_im Gegenteil_" doesn't quite work the same way in German, after all, since in French I'd go for "_au contraire = [im Gegenteil]_" almost by default:


Ce n'est pas parce que tu t'y attendais que c'en est moins mauvais pour autant.* Au contraire*, c'est d'autant pire car maintenant tu en a tout l'air d'un parfait imbécile !


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Looks like "_im Gegenteil_" doesn't quite work the same way in German, after all, since in French I'd go for "_au contraire = [im Gegenteil]_" almost by default:


Ich bleibe dabei, dass ›im Gegenteil‹ passt, vgl. o. #16 und #18. Um auf das Beispiel aus dem Verne-Roman zurückzukommen …


> « Remontons-nous ?
> — Non ! Au contraire ! Nous descendons !
> — Pis que cela, monsieur Cyrus ! Nous tombons !
> — Pour Dieu ! Jetez du lest !
> L’Île mystérieuse/Partie 1/Chapitre 1 - Wikisource


… da wird ‹ au contraire › in den beiden bekanntesten deutschen Übersetzungen des Romans mit ›im Gegenteil‹ übersetzt:
Hartleben:


> »Steigen wir wieder?
> – Nein. Im Gegentheil, wir gehen herab.
> – Noch schlimmer, Herr Cyrus! Wir – fallen!
> – Herr Gott! So werfen Sie Ballast aus!
> https://textgridrep.org/browse/-/browse/wr77_0#tg546.2.1


Weichert:


> „Steigen wir wieder?“
> „Nein! im Gegenteil! wir sinken!“
> „Schlimmer noch, Herr Cyrus! wir fallen!“
> „Jesus Christus! Ballast über Bord!“


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Im gegebenen Kontext würde ich die schärfere Formulierung (›im Gegenteil‹) deutlich bevorzugen.


 
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass "if anything / wenn überhaupt" hier gar nicht passt.

Oder es müsste erweitert werden, so wie _manfy_ es vorgeschlagen hat.



manfy said:


> 'Wenn überhaupt' has a similar function as 'if anything':
> if anything = if [it did] anything [at all] wenn überhaupt = wenn [dies] überhaupt [irgendwas bedeutet (or: bewirkt hat)]


----------

